# Persistence...never give up!



## finsnfeathers (May 4, 2018)

Hello, I'm new and been a lurker here for quite some time. (mostly waterfowl, upland and fishing). I've enjoyed reading everyones stories.

Anyway I wrote a detailed story of my sons first turkey, but it didn't post and I'm too tired to write it up again. He's been hunting them for the last 2 years unsuccessful. After much scouting, many 0:dark thirty mornings, some early mornings before he has school (Mom doesn't like that but it's hardcore haha), miles of hiking and some close calls, we finally made it happen!

Second day of the youth hunt, we set up on these birds, 5 hens, 3 jakes and a gobbler. The gobbler was fired up early in the morning and all the way into our set up. My son was shaking like a leaf more and more with each gobble that got closer. The gobbler and jakes gave us the slip following the hens into cover. Keep in mind my son would have gladly taken a jake if he had the chance, I don't blame him, nothing wrong with that. We were watching a single jake with 2 hens feed along out of sight but we could hear the hens. We were focused on where we were expecting the jake to show up when I catch movement in another direction...red heads! Gobbler is in the front with the other two jakes, "get your gun up, get your gun up!" Couple of clucks and cutts to stop him..."shoot him". Shot goes off....MISS!!! My heart sank...the gobbler actually runs a bit closer to us and pulls a u turn on his way out. "Shoot again, shoot again" Boom, second shot connects...GOBBLER DOWN!!!!! Words cannot describe the excitement of bagging his first turkey!
Persistence and patience.

Enjoy the pictures. Good luck to everyone, be safe out there.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Love that story, nice nice bird...congrats to you and your son!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh how I love it when a plan comes together! 

The smile on his face is priceless!! A great hunt, (Nice bird) and a story that is burned into your memories forever. Great job!!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Excellent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Gotta love that smile on his face!!

Congratulations on great memories made!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Now he is hooked. 
Nice job.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats to you both - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Welcome!!` Nice bird, good job by your boy.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

So, so very cool. Way to go pops for getting him out there and congrats to your youngin. Beautiful bird.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

So awesome!! CONGRATULATIONS! Thanks this post is great!!


----------



## finsnfeathers (May 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Trust me, we are still talking about his hunt and first turkey

I wasn't planning on hunting myself, kind of wanted to end the season on the high note of my sons' first turkey. It's a bit hard when it's in your blood, so I snuck out before work yesterday and just couldn't pass on this jake.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

That's awesome!! Thank you for posting!


----------

